# Can anyone recommend a good Tai Chi instructional DVD ?



## bowser666 (Aug 19, 2008)

I wanted to get my father into doing some Tai Chi for health benefits. He is a diabetic and has the usually Type 2 symptoms. He is also going on 65 years old and I study Tai Chi as a hobby ( Yang Style) but wanted to see if this coudl help him get into better shape as well as improve circulation. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2008)

Liang Shou-Yu
Simplified Tai chi Chuan with Applications 
DVD & Book


----------



## East Winds (Aug 20, 2008)

bowser666,

Dr Paul Lam "Tai Chi for Diabetes". Video. Available through his website at www.taichiproductions.com

It is based on Yang style, so you would also be able to help your father. Paul Lam is an Australian Doctor of Medicine who is also a recognised Tai Chi Master. And a really nice guy as well.

Very best wishes


----------



## grydth (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd recommend starting with a teacher, then going to books and DVD for background. A teacher can give feedback, encouragement and correction.... which the DVD cannot. 

Would he be able to work with your teacher? I ask because that would give him more time with you, and a common activity for both of you. I prize the martial arts time our family gets together!

The good news is that many teachers are quite good at working with new students who have various disabilities. I have seen people with back injuries, weight problems, massive stress and even cancer show real benefits - it is not a miracle cure, but does help overall health. Besides, 65 is hardly considered old these days!


----------



## tae-kwon-tad (Oct 29, 2008)

I've found that you can find some of the best instructional books/dvds at www.ymaa.com 

I'm using both the Simplified Tai Chi Chuan, and the Shaolin Longfist books/dvds, and while it is VERY hard to learn from a book/dvd, with your experience you should be able to help your father with his practice. I'm pretty sure that at least most of their Tai Chi is Yang style...also have a number of books/dvds on QiGong, which could also help.


----------

